# Leveling



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

What is the best way to level side to side? Driving on boards is the obvious. Is there anyone who uses other methods? What about chocks...are some better than others?

Thanks

Camptails


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We use boards or The Stackable Blocks to level side to side
Depending on the site. I have already had too dig down on the one side
because I didn't feel comfortable going that high on the opposite side (about 8")
And I always use a Deluxe Tire Locking Chock cost around $45.00.
Best thing to do is go with your gut feeling.(Thats my opinion)
Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use these blocks I made up










I have 2 of each size. One fits in between the wheels and one goes behind the back wheel. I only have to back up about a foot or so to get up onto them. They stack easily into a cardboard box I have.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I bought a set of 10 Lynx Levelers years ago, came with a blue zipper bag to keep them in. I've used them on 3 campers, and they work great. I can also use them under the stabilizer jacks too. They are light weight and won't get water logged. You can pick them up at Wal-Mart or online at www.popuptimes.com

Lynx Levelers Website


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We "drive on boards" too, but don't have them cut at a 45. I stagger them by an inch or so to make them function like a ramp. We have never had to use more than 3 boards to level the trailer.

Randy


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have both boards and lynx. I prefer the boards. I got lightweight cedar 2x6's in graduated lengths of about 6'and 4.5' with 45 degree cuts on both ends. I stacked them up then drilled two holes thru both. That way I can drop a 1/4 inch bolt thru them and I know they won't slip. Sometimes I use the boards and other times I use the lynx -- depends on what I do. The lynx are pretty nice. Many different adjustments (kind of like big lego's) and they fit in a nice neat pouch.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I use the same method as camping479, using both 5/4 and 2x6 stock. All are PT. I also carry some 6x6's cut to 12" lengths to use under the stabilizers if needed.

I made a two sets of wheel locking chocks, one for each set of wheels, out of some materials I had laying around the garage. They work great, and only cost me about 90 minutes in time.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine are like Mike's too.


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

We used to use wood blocks but recently have been using the Lynks "lego" plastic blocks.

Less weight than wood (if that is a consideration for you) and they take up less room when stored (like during this long Ohio Winter)


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I use wood blocks also because I happened to have a bunch of 2x6 scraps lying around. I don't like the orange or yellow plastic stuff- out in the woods it catches my eye too much.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I use the PT 2x10's and a 1x8. If I need to level anything more than 3 3/4", I try to re-position, or get another site. Most of our camping is at pretty level campgrounds.

Paul


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Leggo blocks for me too. Less weight & space.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Campingworld has two different tandem wheel chocks on sale plus some of the standard plastic chocks.

http://tinyurl.com/6sj5b

Jared


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Little off subject, but good deal on the tiny url, NotYet! Sometimes I use v3.net for the same thing. Saves a lot of hassle and broken links.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I use Lynx Leveler equivalents and then use the between tire chocks that prevent the trailer wheels from moving. See this site. One needs to be careful to measure the distance between tires when buying the wheel chocks. The ones shown here don't have enough span for my TT.

I use a simple wood block under my tongue jack - no chock there.

BBB


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Here is a picture of the chocks I made, for FREE out of scrap I had laying about the garage. Does the same thing theirs does, for a whole lot less!

homemade wheel lock chocks


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Some nice looking chocks Tim, you going to paint them this year???

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

They're made from PT, so probably not. I did buy a ratching box wrench this year just from them though. Now I don't need to remember to keep the 3/4" comb. wrench out of the tool box, for easy access.

Tim


----------

